

Nokia N900 finally supports bluetooth keyboard, no need for a notebook anymore - techvibe
http://www.mobilesider.com/topic/nokia-n900-finally-supports-bluetooth-keyboard-no

======
100tonmantis
Android phones do too. At least if you are root. I don't know if there is an
official app because I just wrote a script. Just use the standard Linux
bluetooth utilities.

